# Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?



## michel66 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Garmin Bluechart-Karten (Südnorwegen) hat. G2 Vision heissen die wohl.

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen ein Garmin Oregon 550 für die Fahrradtourennavigation kaufen und dann würde ich das Gerät parallel auch für Norge verwenden wollen.

Sind die Karten mit Nautic Path vergleichbar oder detallierter???

Hat da jemand Informationen drüber - ich würde mich freuen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Klausi2000 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

Hi, 

ich habe keine Erfahrung nur bin ich gestern hier drüber gestolpert: 

*Rückruf-Aktion bei GARMIN*

 			Soeben erhielten wir die Meldung, dass die Seekarten-Produkte BlueChart® g2 und g2 Vision 2009 aus Sicherheitsgründen zurückgerufen, also vom Markt genommen werden. 

mehr hier: http://www.kutter-und-kueste.de/news/detail.php?objectID=1149&class=83

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## AndreL (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*



Klausi2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe keine Erfahrung nur bin ich gestern hier drüber gestolpert:
> 
> ...



Naja das ist so aber  ein wenig verwirrend und unvollständig. Garmin hat Probleme mit der 2009er Version durch Änderungen der Produktionsprozesse. Diese Karten werden zurückgerufen, kostenfrei durch die 2008er Version ersetzt und sobald die korrigierte 2009er Version vefügbar ist wird auch diese kostenlos geliefert. Nachzulesen in allen Details HIER
Lieber direkt beim Hersteller nachsehen als in irgendwelchen 2.-3. Hand Informationen.


----------



## AndreL (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne wissen, ob jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Garmin Bluechart-Karten (Südnorwegen) hat. G2 Vision heissen die wohl.
> 
> Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen ein Garmin Oregon 550 für die Fahrradtourennavigation kaufen und dann würde ich das Gerät parallel auch für Norge verwenden wollen.
> ...



Die BC Karten sind sehr detailgetreu vergleichbar mit den offiziellen Papierkarten. Einen Vergleich zu Nautic Path kann ich nicht ziehen, da ich letztere nicht kenne.


----------



## michel66 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise bzgl. der Rückrufaktion, davon hatte ich bereits erfahren und wollte daher die Karte mit Kartendatum 2008 bestellen.

Für mich wäre nur interessant zu erfahren, ob z.B. Riffe, Unterwasserberge genauso detaliiert wie bei Nautic Path wiedergegeben werden oder besser oder eher weniger detailiert?


----------



## Angelklinge (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

Hi!
Ich nutze ne 2005er BlueChart für Südnorwegen und bin damit eig ganz gut zufrieden. Wie die neueren sind weiss ich nicht aber können ja eig nicht schlechter sein. Einen direkten Vergleich kann ich auch nicht zwischen den BlueChart und den Nautic Path Karten ziehen.


----------



## engelhai (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise bzgl. der Rückrufaktion, davon hatte ich bereits erfahren und wollte daher die Karte mit Kartendatum 2008 bestellen.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei mal erwähnt: Schau mal bei Ebay und gib Blue Chart G2 Vision ein. Dort verkauft jemand aus Kanada die Karten ab 1 Euro. Hab gerade die Karte Norwegen large für 70 Euro dort gekauft. Hat perfekt geklappt die Auktion und die Karte ist auch ok. Kostet hier beim Händler schlappe 400 Euro.:c


----------



## michel66 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*



engelhai schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei mal erwähnt: Schau mal bei Ebay und gib Blue Chart G2 Vision ein. Dort verkauft jemand aus Kanada die Karten ab 1 Euro. Hab gerade die Karte Norwegen large für 70 Euro dort gekauft



Gute Idee ... habe ich auch gemacht, 77 EUR für die BlueChart G2 Vision Südnorwegen.
Karte bereits erhalten, alles perfekt, Kartendatum von Mitte 2008, ich bin begeistert. Guter Tipp#h


----------



## pennfan from CB (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

Leider nicht gefunden, wär auch was für mich gewesen.


----------



## pennfan from CB (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

doch gefunden für 99 €


----------



## michel66 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*



pennfan from CB schrieb:


> doch gefunden für 99 €



... wenn Du es nicht besonders eilig hast, dann warte mal, bis wieder eine derartige Aktion als Auktion läuft.
Dann bekommst Du die Karte in etwa zu dem Kurs wie zuvor beschrieben. #h


----------



## pennfan from CB (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

Danke, aber ich will bald fahren, beim recherchieren fiel mir auf das die Norge cards vermutlich auf Grund der Nachfrage alle im gehobeneren Preisegment zu finden sind. 
Ich habe ein Garmin Vista HCX mit entsprechendem Karteneinschub(Micro SD), ich hoffe die Geschichte läuft. Die nächste Hoffnung ist , dass ich mir die ganze Geschichte auch auf dem Laptop einrichten kann (wegen der Displaygröße), mit den normalen Bluecharts geht das ja problemlos.
Die Wahrheit ist, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.
#c


----------



## michel66 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*



pennfan from CB schrieb:


> Die nächste Hoffnung ist , dass ich mir die ganze Geschichte auch auf dem Laptop einrichten kann (wegen der Displaygröße), mit den normalen Bluecharts geht das ja problemlos.
> #c



Das würde mich doch sehr interessieren - was für eine zusätzliche Software benötigt man dafür, das man die Karte am Lappi nutzen kann????


----------



## rauber83 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

alle garmin sd karten koennen nicht auf dem pc dargestellt werden. dafuer gibts ja auch keine gerätegebundenen freischaltungen mehr:m


----------



## pennfan from CB (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*

wäre schade - mal abwarten, ich nutze derzeit MapSource mit den BlueCharts(nicht G2) Karten, die nutze ich auf dem Laptop , sprich ich suche mir die Koordinaten auf dem Laptop und exportiere sie über die USB Schnittstelle auf das GPS, finde sie beispielsweise mit "goto", umgekehrt ziehe ich die Driften vom Tag auf den Laptop und kann sie ansehen,bearbeiten,speichern und ausdrucken, aber ich denke das ist nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## rolfonso (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision VEU709L = ?*





*Seekarten Rückrufaktion BlueChart* 
Garmin hat Rückrufaktion von g2 Bluechart gestartet. Hatte im Frühjahr Colorado 300 und Seekarte HXEU015R (Mittelmeer) gekauft. Standort und Tiefenlinien stimmten auf der Seekarte nicht. Habe Chip an Garmin zurückgeschickt und Ersatzchip bekommen, der noch unbrauchbarer war (gleiche Fehler plus schlechtere Auflösung). Hat jemand weitere Erfahrung mit der Rückrufaktion von Garmin? Empfehlung: g2 Bluechart mit Vorsicht genießen!


----------

